

Is this website real? -- Nuclear Emergency Tracking Center - earlz
http://www.netc.com/

======
earlz
This website seems very misleading and sensationalist, but I can't quite put
my finger on why. I'm hoping others can point something out for me

~~~
jere
The site looks like it is probably real, but Bible quotes don't typically help
your credibility:

>Be careful about the knowledge you will receive about radiation and the
effects on our planet, my heart is heavy with sorrow for my children and the
next generation that must deal with our failures. Warning from the Bible: Now
as for you, Daniel, roll up your scroll and seal your words until the time of
the end. Many will rush around, while knowledge increases. (Daniel 12:4) For
with much wisdom there is much sorrow; the more someone adds to knowledge, the
more someone adds to grief. (Ecclesiastes 1:18)

